
YouTube star John ‘TotalBiscuit’ Bain dies aged 33 - PatrolX
https://arador.com/totalbiscuit/
======
dbg31415
More comments can be found here:

* Totalbiscuit, one of gaming's most popular YouTubers, has passed away | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17150221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17150221)

